# From Wales to BC...where do i start?



## Simon Roberts (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I am new to this forum, but i need a place to start....

Me and my wife to be (Emma), along with our son Joshua (8) and our forthcoming baby (due in August 2008) are desperate to start planning our eventual move to Canada, BC ideally.....

A bit of background...Emma and I both work in the online world, designing, building, project managing and maintaining online sales channels for Lloyds TSB Insurance. We both also have a background in online/offline marketing.

I have also worked as a credit underwriter, again for LLoyds TSB, as well as a senior manager of a call centre..so i have a wide range of experience...

I came to Canada when i was 14, and spent time in Whistler, Banff, Jasper, Calgary and Vancouver, during a period of my life when i was playing ice hockey for my hometown and the national team of Great Britain. I instantly fell in love with the place and it feels like a spiritual home for me, and i know now that i am going to be a dad for the second time, i want to see our children grow up in a place where freedom/space along with safety are in abundance in their life. We don't have that here, but i know the quality of life in Canada is special. I am not one who is opposed to the climate of Canda, having lived in Wales, i am used to cold winds, and rain, i just wish we had more snow so the family could improve their skiing, so i know that will happen.

I am keen to understand where in BC we would fit in; in relation to employment, schooling and child care?

Is there a need for people who have our background in the world of employment in BC?

What are the salaries like in the financial/online sector?

I guess i need to first start by looking at whether or not we would be allowed to become permanent residents of Canada, i know how to do that, but then what, housing - renting or buying, schooling, physically moving....

It daunts me, but is a dream, and the only one i have, and it will happen, maybe i just need someone to hold my hand through this....any advice?

Thanks

Simon


----------

